# anyone have blue veins appear on and around areolas?



## mindyb85

Hi ladies, I'm not sure where I am in cycle but me and dh bd'd about 8 days ago and a few times before that, my temp took a pretty big leap this morning :)
yesterday and today it seems like there are more prominent blue veins on my chest running towards my nipples, but also like there are some running around and through the areola
Has this happened to any of you before your bfp's????
Thanks!


----------



## mindyb85

anyone?


----------



## littleblonde

This was my 1st pregnancy sign hun. Good luck


----------



## mindyb85

really? I hope this is a good sign for me, i got a bfn this morning but i could still be super early as I am not 100% sure when i o'd


----------



## littleblonde

If the temp leap was this morning i would say your slightly too early. test again in 3 days or more to give hcg time to double. The blue veins where the 1st sign i noticed. I looked like a road map lol.


----------



## Lady-K

I had this too, early on - it's due to more blood pumping to your boobs. Good luck, hope it's a sign you're up the duff


----------



## mindyb85

thanks ladies, I couldn't find this symptom in particular on google so I thought I'd ask here : )


----------



## ilovelife

Someone told me if this happens it means you have big boobs, lol don't know if they were pulling my leg ;)


----------



## mindyb85

i have 40 dd but i also know what they usually look like, they've just been feeling extra full and heavy recently too


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

Yup, it's an early sign... and next your breasts and nipples (or both) will ache and be tender. And I will admit it, I am utterly fascinated by the changes... I play with my breasts just to see how differently they respond ... they are much fuller and heavier for sure... and no, I don't have a bfp either.


----------



## mindyb85

i just wanted to point out that we commented on each others threads at the exact same time lol
Fx'd maybe that is a good sign lol


----------



## michelleH

I just noticed my veins have come up on my arms and legs real bad.. I look almost comical on the other hand if I am in fact not pregnant I am quite concerned by these sudden changes :wacko:


----------



## mindyb85

oh another thing, I've been getting little bouts of heartburn in the evenings tonight and last night
I really hope this is it


----------



## Chaos

Not before my BFP, but during my pregnancy, my boobs looked like a blue freaking roadmap!


----------



## PixieBelle

I noticed this but about three days after the positive test result. I started with them just underneath my boobs. I'll keep my fingers xrossed this is a sign for you!
Oh, and I have ickle boobs so def not always a sign of having big ones!


----------



## ilovelife

mindyb85 said:


> oh another thing, I've been getting little bouts of heartburn in the evenings tonight and last night
> I really hope this is it

me too!


----------



## mindyb85

thanks ladies, I refrained myself from testing today. i just want to wait a little bit longer because I'm notorious for wasting WAY too much money on tests
Also, I took a digi yesterday evening and bfn sooo I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## animalcracker

mindyb85 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not sure where I am in cycle but me and dh bd'd about 8 days ago and a few times before that, my temp took a pretty big leap this morning :)
> yesterday and today it seems like there are more prominent blue veins on my chest running towards my nipples, but also like there are some running around and through the areola
> Has this happened to any of you before your bfp's????
> Thanks!

This was one of the tell-tale signs for me. I had a prominent blue vein on my right boob before my BFP! I'd never had that before.

Now, just past 7 weeks, I am an E cup and my boobs look like a road-map with the veins! It is not pretty LOL.


----------



## camishantel

my first sign...


----------



## KandyKinz

I got them sometime when I was pregnant with my first, but I think it was closer to the end of the pregnancy (but every body is different!).

And the damn things never went away! 8 years later even before I got pregnant this time they were still there just as prominent as ever! I much prefer the stretch marks!


----------



## Dancerforlife

mindyb85 said:


> oh another thing, I've been getting little bouts of heartburn in the evenings tonight and last night
> I really hope this is it

Mindy we're on the same track! I have the blue veins too, was so surprising, never had that happen before. I have the heartburn too, been getting worse and was all afternoon today. Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

Bumping this thread///
Mindy and Dancer, did either of you get your bfp??


----------



## Megaaanb

Was you pregnant in the end??:)!


----------

